# Minimum row length for laminate flooring



## Hyperian (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm reading the instructions for my st. james collection laminate floors and it says "the planks at the end of each row must not be shorter than 12" to insure stability, if your last plank is shorter than 12", it is advised to re-cut the first plank in the row." Now in the room i'm doing the flooring there's a little 'hallway' that is 33" wide, how do i have enough variation in the plank pattern but still have atleast 12" in each of the planks i put down? there's going to be 5 rows in this little 'hallway'


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't you span the entire width with a plank?


----------



## Hyperian (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, there's a plank that's wide enough to do that, but i am not sure if i want to do that 5 times in a row?


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Why wouldn't you? I've never heard of it being a BAD thing, but who knows, maybe it is?


----------



## Hyperian (Jun 21, 2008)

well i guess there's nothing technically wrong with it, it's just that it might look weird or ugly, maybe a split in the middle every other row would be nicer?


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

I would sugest every fourth plank be full and that will help you keep your stagger as random as possible.

You must have a stagger to keep a consistant look.

If you get a repeat in your stagger within 6 planks it will not be that uncommon nor noticable.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Are we talking the fake wood laminate? I guess it would depend on the style. The stuff I'm familiar with is about 48" long, and 6" wide and is composed of a print of a bunch of boards together all staggered. If the laminate you're putting down has the appearance of 1 board, then yeah, I would probably stagger too.


----------

